# String Ip in InetAddress umwandeln



## Empire Phoenix (2. Feb 2009)

Ich habe ein Eingabefed, in das der Benutzer die Ip des Servers manuell eintragen kann.
Nun habe ich jedcoh das Problem, dass ich keinen akzeptablen Weg gefunden habe, wie ich dieses in eine INetAddress umwandeln kann. 

Gibt es dafür eine halbwegs saubere Lösung?

(Bsp eingaben die funktionieren sollen)

127.0.0.1
127.000.000.001

Kurz gesagt ich kann nicht davon ausgehen, das zwischen den Punkten immer dieselbe anzahl von Buchstaben steht.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Feb 2009)

hast du denn irgendwas, was schon geht?
wenn beispielsweise 127.0.0.1 akzeptiert wird, dann halte dich doch an die Regel, überflüssige 0en zu streichen,
dafür musst du zwar den String zerlegen usw., nicht schön, aber doch eine einfache String-Manipulation,

statt dieser 10 Zeilen nun eine höhere API zu suchen die das gleiche macht..


----------



## Empire Phoenix (2. Feb 2009)

Nein ich habe bislang ncihts gefunden das diesen Job annähernd macht.

(ausser das ding über dutzende schleife manuell in bytes umzuwandeln und dann zu beten


----------



## SlaterB (2. Feb 2009)

InetAddress x = InetAddress.getByName("127.0.0.1");
        System.out.println(x.getHostName());


----------



## Empire Phoenix (3. Feb 2009)

Hatte ich beretis verscuht ging aber nciht, habe ejtzt jedcoh das problem gefunden, aus irgeteinem Grund scheint getbyname mit leerzeicehn am Ende des Strings icht klarzukommen.


----------

